# Requirements for foreigners getting married in Singapore?



## vanessa110984

I'm a filipina,a contract worker here in Sg,my Kiwi boyfriend who is in Thailand planning to marry me here in Sg,what is the requirwments needed for both of us?Anybody about this?I would gladly appreciate any answers..thank you!


----------



## ejandra29

Hello, I am a Filipina too but I am not getting married but I wanna help my kababayan here. Tried to do a quick google search and found this on yahoo answers! :


The answer based on both of you are Foreigners above 21 and non Muslim. 
1 ) Produce Passport. 
Evidence of the termination of any previous marriage ( or divorce / death certificates ) 
Documents must be in English . 
if not your need to have a copy Translate to English and STAMP by your countries Embassy in 
Singapore. ( visit you countries Embassy via Singapore for such matter )
2 ) Your need to CONTINUOUS STAY IN SINGAPORE FOR 15-DAY. 
the 16 day onward. VISIT REGISTRAR OF MARRIAGE. 
File Notice of Intention to MARRY. 
* there is 21 day waiting Period to get Marriage Certificates / However if . both hold Social Visit / Tourist Visa , the waiting period always can be shortened .no firm answer for that . until your FILE IN. may be just 7 working day. OR your Always can decide the date between 3 months !! 
3 ) Return to REGISTRAR OF MARRIAGE on the decided date / time . 
your need two adults above 21 ( any countries of citizen ) as WITNESS. 
REGISTRAR OF MARRIAGE 
Canning Rise .Singapore 0617. 
TEL 6338 7808 for more info. 

You can also call them for further clarifications. I hope I helped you


----------



## vanessa110984

Hello,thank you po for the reply,i really appreciated po,i also want to know if he also needs to stay here in 15 days or is it ok that im already stayin here and can file marriage license straight away..but i think better idea din po to inquire personally at th Philippine embassy here in Sg..thank you so much po ulet


----------



## simonsays

ROM Homepage has all the info needed

both have to fulfil the local stay requirements and you need 2 witnesses who should submit their IC info ahead as well 

note that there is a requirement that you must complete the solemnisation, either at ROM or elsewhere within a certain period of time or your permission to marry in Singapore lapses ... you need to start over again then ... 

what is the pass you are holding here? 

plus my 2 cents ... opinion

don't involve the Philippines embassy unless you want to make things miserable

the PH process is super long and a dozen needless paperwork can make stuff painful, plus embassy staff insisting on both parties to turn up for each and every paperwork ... ... scary says me ....

marry at ROM and then do the notification of marriage at the Phil embassy and 3 months later get the NSO computer printout, if you need it

ejandra. trust ROM's official site that Yahoo answers  ;

for example, you get the marriage certificate on the day of solemnisation, there is no waiting period, per say ..   

salamat


----------



## ejandra29

ecureilx said:


> ejandra. trust ROM's official site that Yahoo answers  ;


i'll remember it next time  . I just saw that she was Filipino too and wanted to help her and did a quick google search.


----------



## Linuxpro

First of all, congratulations!

I thought the process was too complicated in Singapore. So our solution was simple. We applied for a fiancé visa for my Burmese girlfriend. We got married in California. It took only 30 min.  After the two week honeymoon, we flew back to Singapore were we live. 

Anyway, you might find the process in some neighboring countries less complicated.


----------



## vanessa110984

All opinions are very much apprwciated..thank you everyone


----------



## simonsays

Linuxpro said:


> First of all, congratulations!
> 
> I thought the process was too complicated in Singapore. So our solution was simple. We applied for a fiancé visa for my Burmese girlfriend. We got married in California. It took only 30 min.  After the two week honeymoon, we flew back to Singapore were we live.
> 
> Anyway, you might find the process in some neighboring countries less complicated.


if you think Singapore is complicated try getting married in Philippines ... a foreigner getting married to a Filipino involves compulsory seminars, paper notices and loads of affidavits and more .... 

btw, I am not sure for the OP going to US is an option ... just to get married   go to NZ? maybe ....


----------



## Linuxpro

I am sure there are other close by countries that have simple requirements.


----------



## simonsays

like? that allow a filipino resident in Singapore marrying a kiwi resident in Thailand?

if you think there are nearby countries that make things simpler than Singapore for a non resident in that country, I am listening , seriously


----------



## BBCWatcher

Thailand is known to be something of an easy marriage country, yes. A bit farther afield but still in Asia, Guam is another easy marriage locale.


----------

